# looking for a good thermometer



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

Any recommendations for a good thermometer preferably blue tooth or wireless.


----------



## JJS (Sep 15, 2019)

I have the inkbird IBT-4xs and IBT-6xs and both are awesome


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 15, 2019)

I have Maverick 733,  Therm Pro TP20, and Inkbird 4 probe. All good units. The Inkbird is the one I use the most, and is the easiest to set. It is rechargeable and lasts along time. Maverick  is the most difficult to set


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 15, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I have Maverick 733,  Therm Pro TP20, and Inkbird 4 probe. All good units. The Inkbird is the one I use the most, and is the easiest to set. It is rechargeable and lasts along time. Maverick  is the most difficult to set


 Amen on the Maverick, crazy non intuitive interface


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Amen on the Maverick, crazy non intuitive interface



Not to mention sketchy probes. Some have problems, some don't. I've had only one last longer than two years. I've been through six probes.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a couple Mavericks but really like my Thermworks smoke series.  Much faster in temp updating.  But like so many brands, if you have a bunch of buildings between you and your smoker, you can easily lose signal.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 15, 2019)

I really like my inkbird IBT-4xs as well. Good device at a very reasonable price.


----------



## bradger (Sep 16, 2019)

I ordered the inkbird IBT-4xs.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 24, 2019)

bradger said:


> I ordered the inkbird IBT-4xs.


You will like it my friend.


----------

